# This place has become boring!



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

I would like to make a observation. since we got new admins who have become thread lock happy, and have driven all the trolls away because of it this place is no longer very entertaining. As such has become rather dull and has made me pick up new hobbies such as reading and doing other exciting retired activities.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

This should be good!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

There is life after PaintTalk. Go enjoy your family!!!

Trust me when having diner with my wife. I don't have to explain a lot. She knows who NEPS is. Gabe, Scott, Chris, Dan, Bill, Thomas. sometimes a break is OK. You can always come back.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought the tattoo thread was moving along very well. Richmond Painter's thread, on world domination, has the potential for an epic event, but probably won't because members are tired of talking him down from from his high horse.

I was really interested in NACE's ESD thread, but all the replies acted like there was no interest in continuing the conversation, except for me.

There are a whole lot of observations I'd like to submit, but I'm moving about twenty yards of dirt, by hand, and allowed myself only a short break.


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had to pick up tennis as a hobby.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> There is life after PaintTalk. Go enjoy your family!!!
> 
> Trust me when having diner with my wife. I don't have to explain a lot. She knows who NEPS is. Gabe, Scott, Chris, Dan, Bill, Thomas. sometimes a break is OK. You can always come back.


Hey feeding Trolls is way better then feeding pigions in the park! you don't have to sit on a park bench and be cold or have one drop a bomb on you!


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

The 49ers are a better team than the Seahawks and should have been in the :yes:SB and won.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

paintball head said:


> The 49ers are a better team than the Seahawks and should have been in the :yes:SB and won.


Um to quote one of the best shut down corners in the NFL. "that is what happens when you put a sorry mediocre receiver up against me!" sorry to tell you the best team won the NFC and the SB. Don't think the choke master would have done well against Manning.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

ROFL


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

well lets count how many SB rings Crabtree and kapernick have. What comes before 1? Zero they went to the SB before and lost sorry you have the choke king for a QB.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

For what it is worth, which is nothing- I'm against the thread closing and censorship in general. Threads should and will if no one has a interest close themselves. If they are generating replies why not let them roll.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I've taken my smutnounce elsewhere because I am not family friendly. I'm pretty boring without my smutnounce. Or some may think I am just troll-ish with my smutnounce. In either case, my threads are pretty f'in entertaining in my humble or not so humble opinion.


OR- you could all just accept the fact that talking paint is not that exciting.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

having been on all sides of internet interactions, believe me, with no guidelines, flame fests become the norm and drives many decent folks away.

Persoanlly I enjoy PT because it's not all boring business & tech talk, nor is it unmitigated mayhem. It has settled into a pleasing middle ground.

Now, for those who like to mix it up a bit, there are plenty of forums on the interent where you can do that. 

I've been through high school, had two older brother, instigated some bar fights, and participated in some pretty good internet flame wars. It gets old after awhile. It actually takes more cunning and brains to find common ground than to fight over different opinions.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> having been on all sides of internet interactions, believe me, with no guidelines, flame fests become the norm and drives many decent folks away.
> 
> Persoanlly I enjoy PT because it's not all boring business & tech talk, nor is it unmitigated mayhem. It has settled into a pleasing middle ground.
> 
> ...



If you're averse to "boring", head over to CT, rack up enough posts to get into the Politics and Religion sub-forum, and start a thread about, well, practically anything. Watch the replies for a bit, and then post an opposing opinion. Don't forget your asbestos longies!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> If you're averse to "boring", head over to CT, rack up enough posts to get into the Politics and Religion sub-forum, and start a thread about, well, practically anything. Watch the replies for a bit, and then post an opposing opinion. Don't forget your asbestos longies!


Been there, done that. Oasis is a hypocritical, two-faced, biased a-hole. 

We used that cesspool as a model what NOT to let happen to our PZ. When I finally acquiesced to those wanting a PZ here, I decided it would be best to accept the challenge and spearhead the rules committee.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> If you're averse to "boring", head over to CT, rack up enough posts to get into the Politics and Religion sub-forum, and start a thread about, well, practically anything. Watch the replies for a bit, and then post an opposing opinion. Don't forget your asbestos longies!


 I still don't have enough post to enter.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Well I've taken my smutnounce elsewhere because I am not family friendly. I'm pretty boring without my smutnounce. Or some may think I am just troll-ish with my smutnounce. In either case, my threads are pretty f'in entertaining in my humble or not so humble opinion.
> 
> 
> I'm going to start a blog about my secret life with a southern painter, all smutnounce all the time. I just have to come up with a catchy title.


I admit to Googling "smutnounce".


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that most of the members that are actively posting never would have stuck around had they seen a bunch of trolling and flame wars occurring here back when they first started. They happen but shouldn't be encouraged or condoned.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> I admit to Googling "smutnounce".


That word was created in this forum. Sadly, I am the only one that embraced it. I believe the history of it was when someone was trying to write p r o nounce, and it got edited. I believe it was Wolf, oddly enough. So he said let's try smutnounce, which was fine. Dirty painter loved the idea and I'm the only one using it. You are a bunch of boring old farts,lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> That word was created in this forum. Sadly, I am the only one that embraced it. I believe the history of it was when someone was trying to write p r o nounce, and it got edited. I believe it was Wolf, oddly enough. So he said let's try smutnounce, which was fine. Dirty painter loved the idea and I'm the only one using it. You are a bunch of boring old farts,lol.


I may be OLD, but my farts are anything BUT boring. Wanna ride 100 floors in an elevator with me? The experience is MANY things, but NOT boring.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> I may be OLD, but my farts are anything BUT boring. Wanna ride 100 floors in an elevator with me? The experience is MANY things, but NOT boring.


I respectfully decline in a boring tone of voice.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Northwest_painter said:


> I would like to make a observation. since we got new admins who have become thread lock happy, and have driven all the trolls away because of it this place is no longer very entertaining. As such has become rather dull and has made me pick up new hobbies such as reading and doing other exciting retired activities.


The entertainment division of Paint Talk is diligently working on solving all of your "dull" issues. Tonight at 8:00 RH will do a little song and dance for about an hour, followed by myself doing a lovely poetry reading.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The entertainment division of Paint Talk is diligently working on solving all of your "dull" issues. Tonight at 8:00 RH will do a little song and dance for about an hour, followed by myself doing a lovely poetry reading.


thank the lord we are going out

"WENDY, is it time to go yet ? They're about to pull out the slide projector"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> They're about to pull out the slide projector"


Have you seen our pictures from the summer trip to Branson yet? Hold on, this won't take long.....:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> There is life after PaintTalk. Go enjoy your family!!!
> 
> Trust me when having diner with my wife. I don't have to explain a lot. She knows who NEPS is. Gabe, Scott, Chris, Dan, Bill, Thomas. sometimes a break is OK. You can always come back.


 
and I am certain you meant me


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Have you seen our pictures from the summer trip to Branson yet? Hold on, this won't take long.....:whistling2:


I feel facebook is the 21st century version of bringing out the slides for ANYone who walks through the door


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The entertainment division of Paint Talk is diligently working on solving all of your "dull" issues. Tonight at 8:00 RH will do a little song and dance for about an hour, followed by myself doing a lovely poetry reading.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm amazed there isn't a PT FB page ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Myself I like the way this forum is being run. I really hate those forums where it is free reign. I used to run gaming forums back in the day and I hated it, all those foul mouth little punks, all just keyboard tough guys.

Here there is none of that. 

I don't have any issues with the mods closing threads no matter how much activity it's getting. If it's a noob DIY then the thread should be closed. This forum is here for us pros.

Why not start a section just for fighting? Make it like the PZ you need to ask to join.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The entertainment division of Paint Talk is diligently working on solving all of your "dull" issues. Tonight at 8:00 RH will do a little song and dance for about an hour, followed by myself doing a lovely poetry reading.


Sorry guys I have to miss this fun exciting stuff. I found a nice rather high bridge to go jump off of. :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

were all waiting for Bill to go ''rogue''...............


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Food **** is the best:tt2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> were all waiting for Bill to go ''rogue''...............


My money is on Gough.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> having been on all sides of internet interactions, believe me, with no guidelines, flame fests become the norm and drives many decent folks away.
> 
> Persoanlly I enjoy PT because it's not all boring business & tech talk, nor is it unmitigated mayhem. It has settled into a pleasing middle ground.
> 
> ...


Bill, I find myself agreeing with more of your posts lately and it kind of concerns me.

Is it you or is it me?

Would an unbiased third party please step up and give an opinion?:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Bill, I find myself agreeing with more of your posts lately and it kind of concerns me.
> 
> Is it you or is it me?
> 
> Would an unbiased third party please step up and give an opinion?:blink:


Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid.


Its all downhill now.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya'll did see the word _unbiased_ in my post didn't ya?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

why is that everytime im hungry somebody has to go an post food pics ?..........im dyin over here


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> Um to quote one of the best shut down corners in the NFL. "that is what happens when you put a sorry mediocre receiver up against me!" sorry to tell you the best team won the NFC and the SB. Don't think the choke master would have done well against Manning.


You said you were bored, gotcha going a little bit there.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The entertainment division of Paint Talk is diligently working on solving all of your "dull" issues. Tonight at 8:00 RH will do a little song and dance for about an hour, followed by myself doing a lovely poetry reading.


I hope it's smutnounce poetry at least.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Smutnounce is a perfectly brilliant word. What tge hell does it mean again?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I hope it's smutnounce poetry at least.


There once was a man from Nantucket.......


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

paintball head said:


> Food **** is the best:tt2:


This picture just gave me a heart attack


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ptbopainter said:


> This picture just gave me a heart attack


Delish!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ptbopainter said:


> This picture just gave me a heart attack


I'm going out to get something to eat now. 

Really, I'm outta here. :yes:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Smutnounce is a perfectly brilliant word. What tge hell does it mean again?


I don't know the meaning, I'm illiterate. But I can draw pretty pictures.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

It's true that the tone around PT is pretty calm these days.
But it's a nice break from the pissing matches, hurled insults and late-night drunken ramblings
It will be refreshing when that stuff starts up again after having a breather


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Smutnounce is a perfectly brilliant word. What tge hell does it mean again?


It is the opposite of a panurfer.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Is this an example of that mindless, friendly PT banter?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RH said:


> Is this an example of that mindless, friendly PT banter?


No, it is awkward small talk. 

You can cut the painttalk tension with a 2.5" Picasso that has shed half its bristles tonight. 

Apps and surveys on a friday night.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ptbopainter said:


> It's true that the tone around PT is pretty calm these days.
> But it's a nice break from the pissing matches, hurled insults and late-night drunken ramblings
> It will refreshing when that stuff starts up again after having a breather


Yeah? Maybe that's how *you* feel about it but it never stopped being that way in the staff room. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm going out to get something to eat now. Really, I'm outta here. :yes:


BBQ it is.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The entertainment division of Paint Talk is diligently working on solving all of your "dull" issues. Tonight at 8:00 RH will do a little song and dance for about an hour, followed by myself doing a lovely poetry reading.


I'm afraid I won't be here for that because I've got some more important things to do...I've got to floss the dog's teeth.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> BBQ it is.


Can I ask a favor? One of these times, get an Italian beef an my behalf. It's been 42 years since I've had one and I've not sure when I'll get a chance.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> Can I ask a favor? One of these times, get an Italian beef an my behalf. It's been 42 years since I've had one and I've not sure when I'll get a chance.


That won't be a problem at all. It was either Johnny's Beef or Russell's BBQ tonight, next time it's the beef for sure.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an idea of what needs to be "redistributed" an right now it ain't wealth


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

RH said:


> I'm willing to bet that most of the members that are actively posting never would have stuck around had they seen a bunch of trolling and flame wars occurring here back when they first started. They happen but shouldn't be encouraged or condoned.


Oh come on were is your sense of adventure?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahhhh! refreshing banter and fun on PT.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Myself I like the way this forum is being run. I really hate those forums where it is free reign. I used to run gaming forums back in the day and I hated it, all those foul mouth little punks, all just keyboard tough guys.
> 
> Here there is none of that.
> 
> ...


Freudian slip?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> I have an idea of what needs to be "redistributed" an right now it ain't wealth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ole, your food choices do Philly proud!


----------



## Painter4aDay (Feb 22, 2014)

The problem I see with Paint Talk, is the fact that it is “over saturated” with moderators and mods that are over 50 y/o. I mean really, why is there 7 moderators on a painters forum. Is this really necessary? I mean, 2 mods can’t do the job? Do we need a baby sitter here 24/7? The members can’t self moderate? IMO - these older mods are extremely conservative, treating this web site like it is the “work place” and are quick to relinquish a members free speech and liberties, when they so desire. Well, it’s not the “work place”, its an internet forum. Me myself, I don’t believe in taking away a persons liberties. Yes, I know this is a private site, but that is all the more reason to let free speech run it’s course.

As soon as a member doesn’t agree with the majority, they are called a troll. 
Sure, lets have a place that stifles free speech, every time a member disagrees. Why don’t we all just pat each other on the backs, and agree when we really don’t?

Locking threads? I don’t see this as necessary - EVER. If a member is not violating applicable laws, defaming, harassing or making hate speech, why be so controlling? I mean, if someone is out of line, other members are sure to put that person in there place. What it boils down to is, how liberal are you?

The way I see it, the people that are running this board are close-minded and set in their ways and my post is most likely just a waste of energy.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to PaintTalk!!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> I have an idea of what needs to be "redistributed" an right now it ain't wealth


G'day Ole 

My Footy Starts tonight 
I have my favourite chips and a new Drinking Glass plus bought some Pie Tins I'm making creamy chicken pies : ) dam I just had a taste it needs bacon & mushrooms : (


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I could eat that right out of the pot with a roll an some salt an pepper ....


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> I could eat that right out of the pot with a roll an some salt an pepper ....


G'day Ole 

It sucks having kids when it comes to food 
As I don't over season things or add much spice 

I actualy had a taste and added some salt and pepper and it just lifted the sauce can't wait to get them in the oven in a few hours : ) 

I do have a goal to make my own pastry by the end of the year : ) 

Hey you love old stuff a client had a nice collection 









1828 American lamp: )









That was the wardens sign during the war he would go around making sure everyone's houses were blacked out 

I love the old stuff 









I love that one it's the emblem of the old StGeorge County Council


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Ole 

My ancestor on my Grandfathers side aka Papa
His Mother was from Germany that pic of the handsome Man was my Great Great Great grandfather I'm sure that was how many greats lol

He had a Gold Mine at hillend he struck Gold went back to Germany but never made it back 

Funny thing his cottage is still there protected under the national parks trust 

When it was the Goldrush period that town was booming it may of had 50 pubs just in the Main Street and only one left standing 

I'm yet to make the pilgrimage but can't wait : )
To visit


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow I can't believe I read through all those posts! I guess I must be bored too. All those posts and no TJ!? What up with that?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Wow I can't believe I read through all those posts! I guess I must be bored too. All those posts and no TJ!? What up with that?


Well, he posted twice yesterday so...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Painter4aDay said:


> The problem I see with Paint Talk, is the fact that it is “over saturated” with moderators and mods that are over 50 y/o. I mean really, why is there 7 moderators on a painters forum. Is this really necessary? I mean, 2 mods can’t do the job? Do we need a baby sitter here 24/7? The members can’t self moderate? IMO - these older mods are extremely conservative, treating this web site like it is the “work place” and are quick to relinquish a members free speech and liberties, when they so desire. Well, it’s not the “work place”, its an internet forum. Me myself, I don’t believe in taking away a persons liberties. Yes, I know this is a private site, but that is all the more reason to let free speech run it’s course.
> 
> As soon as a member doesn’t agree with the majority, they are called a troll.
> Sure, lets have a place that stifles free speech, every time a member disagrees. Why don’t we all just pat each other on the backs, and agree when we really don’t?
> ...


 
sounds like old philly to me


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm as bored as Michael Vick at a PEDA meeting.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Painter4aDay said:


> The problem I see with Paint Talk, is the fact that it is “over saturated” with moderators and mods that are over 50 y/o. I mean really, why is there 7 moderators on a painters forum. Is this really necessary? I mean, 2 mods can’t do the job? Do we need a baby sitter here 24/7? The members can’t self moderate? IMO - these older mods are extremely conservative, treating this web site like it is the “work place” and are quick to relinquish a members free speech and liberties, when they so desire. Well, it’s not the “work place”, its an internet forum. Me myself, I don’t believe in taking away a persons liberties. Yes, I know this is a private site, but that is all the more reason to let free speech run it’s course.
> 
> As soon as a member doesn’t agree with the majority, they are called a troll.
> Sure, lets have a place that stifles free speech, every time a member disagrees. Why don’t we all just pat each other on the backs, and agree when we really don’t?
> ...


 Thank you for sharing your opinion. Such a fine and well thought first post. Please take a minute and introduce yourself in the Introductions section. Then, please take a minute to read and try to comprehend the posting rules. Glad to have you aboard finally as you must have been lurking for quite some time to ascertain the ages and whether the Mods are conservative or liberal.

If you feel you have some valid complaints or concerns on how the forum is run and moderated, please contact either JuanM or Cricket...both are site administrators. If they feel the need to take action, you can rest assured it will be done appropriately.

Good luck to you in your daily endeavors.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Where's bender and wise? I always thought they had an honest, not-so-boring opinion.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

It's Midnight and I'm Bored


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang

That signature of yours has proven to be a timeless anthem.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Wolfgang
> 
> That signature of yours has proven to be a timeless anthem.


Boy - talk about a back-handed compliment.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RH said:


> Boy - talk about a back-handed compliment.


That signature must be 3-4 years old now. Classic. 

I still feel that you guys don't earn what you are paid here.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Thank you for sharing your opinion. Such a fine and well thought first post. Please take a minute and introduce yourself in the Introductions section. Then, please take a minute to read and try to comprehend the posting rules. Glad to have you aboard finally as you must have been lurking for quite some time to ascertain the ages and whether the Mods are conservative or liberal.
> 
> If you feel you have some valid complaints or concerns on how the forum is run and moderated, please contact either JuanM or Cricket...both are site administrators. If they feel the need to take action, you can rest assured it will be done appropriately.
> 
> Good luck to you in your daily endeavors.


Finding another board that more meets ones needs is also a suitable option.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I still feel that you guys don't earn what you are paid here.


I've got to supplement my drinking money _somehow_.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

I see my work is done! Got the old forum blood a pumping brought up lively discourse. now all is right with the world.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Northwest_painter said:


> I see my work is done! Got the old forum blood a pumping brought up lively discourse. now all is right with the world.


Pfft. This thread isn't about _you_ anymore. Its taken the usual life of its own. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I do so love it when a stranger walks into my home and within ten minutes tells me how I oughta differently raise my children, conduct my marriage, and spend my money.

After all, what do I know after 64 years ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I do so love it when a stranger walks into my home and within ten minutes tells me how I oughta differently raise my children, conduct my marriage, and spend my money.
> 
> After all, what do I know after 64 years ?


It's even worse if they do it in February.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Pfft. This thread isn't about _you_ anymore. Its taken the usual life of its own. :jester:


Like I said my work is done! Off to do what retired people do.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've given this thread some thought on and off during the day. The one thing I can't figure out is what a conservative Mod would do different than a liberal Mod. And, I don't think age has anything to do with it. (I know plenty of dirty, rotten, egg-sucking, liberals over 50.:jester

But, people will always find something to complain about and sometimes I do find it enjoyable to read the complaints and the "reasoning" behind them. Some are downright funny.

One thing to keep in mind though: Those doing the moderating must be doing something right.....not one of any of the one's we've had/have, have ever been fired.

Well, back to doing what this retired guy is doing.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to add to what wolf has said..... Large chocolate milkshake with whip cream and a cherry.... I often think about asking for an extra cherry but I bitch up last minute


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^^And that looks particularly impressive with the Mercedes emblem in the background.:thumbsup: Still envy you driving that.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

On that picture of that rather awesome sandwich, there is a menu. On that menu it says "soup of the moment".

OF THE MOMENT????????????

Not of the day, but of the moment. What do they have to do keep giving you new choices every 5 seconds????


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> ^^^^And that looks particularly impressive with the Mercedes emblem in the background.:thumbsup: Still envy you driving that.


Pfff is already scratched. Went like $20K down in value. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolf,

as we ALL know, the complainers are always louder than the complimenters, that's just a fact of life.

As a mod, I was always impressed and greatly encouraged when someone would come out of the blue and give us a big thumbs up for the job we were doing while also understanding what we had to do.

Those few and softer voices were always a lot louder than the whiners. 

I think it's what RMN called the "silent majority"


----------



## Painter4aDay (Feb 22, 2014)

daArch said:


> Wolf,
> 
> as we ALL know, the complainers are always louder than the complimenters, that's just a fact of life.
> 
> ...


The way I see it, there are 20 active members on PT and 7 mods. That is a 20:7 ratio. Question: Why do 20 grown men need to be moderated by 7 moderators? 

The best moderator is a moderator that leaves me paint, without micro managing "me" painting a wall. Well, you know the point I am trying to make. Less moderation is more IMO. But thanks for your hard *work*, that you *created* on your own. I will make sure I add thanks to your post.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Painter4aDay said:


> The way I see it, there are 20 active members on PT and 7 mods. That is a 20:7 ratio. Question: Why do 20 grown men need to be moderated by 7 moderators?
> 
> The best moderator is a moderator that leaves me paint, without micro managing "me" painting a wall. Well, you know the point I am trying to make. Less moderation is more IMO. But thanks for your hard *work*, that you *created* on your own. I will make sure I add thanks to your post.


Welcome back


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Painter4aDay said:


> The way I see it, there are 20 active members on PT and 7 mods. That is a 20:7 ratio. Question: Why do 20 grown men need to be moderated by 7 moderators?
> 
> The best moderator is a moderator that leaves me paint, without micro managing "me" painting a wall. Well, you know the point I am trying to make. Less moderation is more IMO. But thanks for your hard *work*, that you *created* on your own. I will make sure I add thanks to your post.


You're right. I never thought of it that way. Kind of like government employees. I think this brings up a real good opportunity for civil disobedience. Make these kicked back old farts earn their authority. 

I'll wait for Eperot to begin the uprising. He seems pretty agitated with the PT authorities lately. Meanwhile, I'll gather my gear beginning with a respirator for the tear gas, and a sixteen foot Wooster extension pole to drive back the riot police. This is exciting!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Painter4aDay said:


> The way I see it, there are 20 active members on PT and 7 mods. That is a 20:7 ratio. Question: Why do 20 grown men need to be moderated by 7 moderators?
> 
> The best moderator is a moderator that leaves me paint, without micro managing "me" painting a wall. Well, you know the point I am trying to make. Less moderation is more IMO. But thanks for your hard *work*, that you *created* on your own. I will make sure I add thanks to your post.


I'm looking at 100+ active users and over 1000 guests, so I'm not sure where you get your numbers. 

In any case, most of us who are mods stop by when we have a chance. Clearly, some of us are busier than others, but we all have other jobs.

This is your second post and you feel that the mods have been heavy handed with you?? That strikes me as curious, to say the least.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> You're right. I never thought of it that way. Kind of like government employees. I think this brings up a real good opportunity for civil disobedience. Make these kicked back old farts earn their authority.
> 
> I'll wait for Eperot to begin the uprising. He seems pretty agitated with the PT authorities lately. Meanwhile, I'll gather my gear beginning with a respirator for the tear gas, and a sixteen foot Wooster extension pole to drive back the riot police. This is exciting!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> This is your second post and you feel that the mods have been heavy handed with you?? That strikes me as curious, to say the least.


Maybe he's just extremely intuitive? :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I predict another harassing phone call coming from the east coast......


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I predict another harassing phone call coming from the east coast......


Wow! You must be just as intuitive:whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I think all the mods do a great job. Well I don't know about Damon  .... but the rest of the them are doing a great job.

Lately there is been a lot stupid questions like how to paint baseboards and why we wear whites. I remember Apricot saying something like I was them 9 years ago and with 2 kids. If for some reason you ended up working on your own and have 2 kids to feed the last thing to worry about is why in hell we use white pants.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm as bored as Michael Vick at a PEDA meeting.


Vick is awesome!!! And i could entertain everyone but im trying to stay outta trouble....plus im really busy traveling. ...

EAT...SLEEP...WORK...REPEAT...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Vick is awesome!!! And i could entertain everyone but im trying to stay outta trouble....plus im really busy traveling. ...
> 
> EAT...SLEEP...WORK...REPEAT...


I think your due for another epic thread.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think your due for another epic thread.


We will see.....trying to keep it suspenseful. ...lol....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Painter4aDay,

Although some of your opinions might hold water in an esoteric manner, your overall perception and perceived reasoning is just not accurate. I account this to your total unfamiliarity with this forum. If you were more insightful and objective, you would understand how the mods operate and why the necessity for what you perceive as overkill. You would also understand what happens when mob mentality is given self rule.

I do also wonder how can you have an accurate diagnosis after two posts and less than a week of joining?

Unless of course you have been here before under various different pseudonyms and have already been reprimanded for rule violations. That would explain the logic driving your unjustified criticisms.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Im not going to get into it......but the guy has a real valid point.....sounds like my kinda guy.......

Where is the suggestion box? Lol


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think your due for another epic thread.


 
sarcasm at it's finest:thumbsup:


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Painter4aDay said:


> The way I see it, there are 20 active members on PT and 7 mods. That is a 20:7 ratio. Question: Why do 20 grown men need to be moderated by 7 moderators?
> 
> The best moderator is a moderator that leaves me paint, without micro managing "me" painting a wall. Well, you know the point I am trying to make. Less moderation is more IMO. But thanks for your hard *work*, that you *created* on your own. I will make sure I add thanks to your post.


It's true in a way. There are many people that read the posts but only a handful that actually participate (with the exception of some minor stragglers like me). The people that participate are the same 20 or 30 or however many. That's why there are questions like: where are Wise and Bender? How about TJ? Because there is a core group of folks that do the talking. And for the most part they are just talking to each other. So from that point of view 7 mods IS a lot of mods. 
But those 20 people need a lot of babysitting! 
Just Kidding, sort of
Granted there is quite a lot of peripheral stuff that needs to be moderated, not to mention the DIY interlopers. So I suspect that the 7 moderators are kept very busy. Carry on


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Northwest_painter said:


> I would like to make a observation. since we got new admins who have become thread lock happy, and have driven all the trolls away because of it this place is no longer very entertaining. As such has become rather dull and has made me pick up new hobbies such as reading and doing other exciting retired activities.


Have our mods all turned Rastafarian, is that why they're happy with their threadlocks!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish there were more mods.

Enough so that every member could have their own personal mod assigned to them when they sign up.

Members wouldn't be allowed to post anything themselves, but would instead PM their mod, and that mod would post it for them, if they decided it was worthy of being read.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I wish there were more mods.
> 
> Enough so that every member could have their own personal mod assigned to them when they sign up.
> 
> Members wouldn't be allowed to post anything themselves, but would instead PM their mod, and that mod would post it for them, if they decided it was worthy of being read.


You mean you guys don't have that? 

There is a 10 second delay on all of my posts.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I wish there were more mods.
> 
> Enough so that every member could have their own personal mod assigned to them when they sign up.
> 
> Members wouldn't be allowed to post anything themselves, but would instead PM their mod, and that mod would post it for them, if they decided it was worthy of being read.



who would moderate the mods ?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

daArch said:


> who would moderate the mods ?


Super mods


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Super mods


I thought we already had one


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> Been there, done that. Oasis is a hypocritical, two-faced, biased a-hole.


now that's calling the kettle. .....:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> now that's calling the kettle. .....:jester:


now Gabe, I thought we were past all that crap.

OH THAT'S RIGHT, it's Bash Bill Sunday today.

I'm going to church and pray for us all


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Out of 7 Mods, 6 of them are listed as Super Moderators. Unfortunately there is no listing for Super Duper Moderators......


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

lol Bill


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Out of 7 Mods, 6 of them are listed as Super Moderators. Unfortunately there is no listing for Super Duper Moderators......


What we need is a category for Hall of Famer Moderators, and some exposed beams to hang their pitted out old paint talk t shirts from.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well Slick and PWG are already in the HoF as they were the first two Mods. The question being now is if ex-Mods have to be physically deceased to qualify. 

Bill will probably outlive us all, proving the old adage "living healthier only means dying healthier", true. 

Any Mod who actually dies while online and moderating is an automatic shoe-in.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Well Slick and PWG are already in the HoF as they were the first two Mods. The question being now is if ex-Mods have to be physically deceased to qualify.
> 
> Bill will probably outlive us all, proving the old adage "living healthier only means dying healthier", true.
> 
> Any Mod who actually dies while online and moderating is an automatic shoe-in.


Old Moderators don't die, they just smell that way.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> now Gabe, I thought we were past all that crap.
> 
> OH THAT'S RIGHT, it's Bash Bill Sunday today.
> 
> I'm going to church and pray for us all


No, its just I still dont like you. Thats all


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> BBQ it is.


Pftt whatever


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Pftt whatever


What time should I be over?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Those were last nights. Got 2 of them frozen for later dinners, gave out about 3 racks and had 2 racks with the family. We (I) smoked 7 racks total


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok you guys made me hungry. It's in the oven as I type.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Pftt whatever


All right, a BBQ flame war! That's something I can get behind, if only for the photos. 

I have very catholic (small "c") taste in BBQ: Texas, Memphis Wet/Memphis Dry, Kansas City, Santa Maria, eastern North Caroline, southern North Carolina, whatever, I'm down with all of it. 

Just remember, BBQ is a noun, not a verb! Yeah, I'm looking at you guys in the Northeast.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oven?:blink:? 

Snow be damned! Grill that sucker Dave!

And yep, grilling ain't the same as BBQ.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RH said:


> Oven?:blink:?
> 
> Snow be damned! Grill that sucker Dave!
> 
> And yep, grilling ain't the same as BBQ.


Maybe all this Rachel Ray stuff is what got Cricket thinking that cross promoting with women.com was a good idea. 

:jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Maybe all this Rachel Ray stuff is what got Cricket thinking that cross promoting with women.com was a good idea.
> 
> :jester:


Benthepainter / Rachel Ray??? Could it be?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Maybe all this Rachel Ray stuff is what got Cricket thinking that cross promoting with women.com was a good idea.
> 
> :jester:


So THAT'S how the Pinterest thread got started?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Benthepainter / Rachel Ray??? Could it be?


Think about it. Have you ever seen the two of them together??


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> Oven?:blink:?
> 
> Snow be damned! Grill that sucker Dave!
> 
> And yep, grilling ain't the same as BBQ.


Yeah i know in the oven. Did I mention my grill is in the collapsed garage? I'm not digging that sucker out yet. It's on the right side buried by metal debris.
My smoker is at my brothers other wise I would use that.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gabe is the only one who can pull it off all bad ass.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Think about it. Have you ever seen the two of them together??


Like, on a date? No… but they would make a cute couple.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> No, its just I still dont like you. Thats all


there are many personality clashes here, however some choose not to take every chance to exhibit it and thus degrade the community. 

Sorry, I just felt we had matured enough to have an understanding to not disrupt the others by our petty personal feelings.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> there are many personality clashes here, however some choose not to take every chance to exhibit it and thus degrade the community.
> 
> Sorry, I just felt we had matured enough to have an understanding to not disrupt the others by our petty personal feelings.


I completely agree. Not every one will get along. We are after all humans. We work in the same trade and some will disagree and some will disagree just because. If some one bugs you enough I have said it many time just ignore them. It is much better than degrading some one or just wanting to pick a fight. We are all adults here not school children.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Like, on a date? No… but they would make a cute couple.


No, I mean how do we know that they aren't the same person???


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

+1

If more people exercised the discretion and tolerance (like Bill) that it takes to keep things agreeable, this community would be even better.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Oven?:blink:?
> 
> Snow be damned! Grill that sucker Dave!
> 
> And yep, grilling ain't the same as BBQ.


all grills have been desnowed in the last two days. There is NO excuse :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I completely agree. Not every one will get along. We are after all humans. We work in the same trade and some will disagree and some will disagree just because. If some one bugs you enough I have said it many time just ignore them. It is much better than degrading some one or just wanting to pick a fight. We are all adults here not school children.


Sadly, the PT "Ignore" feature is a highly under utilized tool.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> all grills have been desnowed in the last two days. There is NO excuse :thumbup:


I need a sawzall to get mine out.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I need a sawzall to get mine out.


Weed burner.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Front porch works well for a grill location.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Front porch works well for a grill location.


See the threads on "priming smoke damage".

But seriously, you're right, but be careful. We live a block away from a house that had to be about half rebuilt after the owners weren't.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Front porch works well for a grill location.


My front porch is enclosed so that's out. Besides it's all finished and I already ate half of it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Uhmm I never been to the DIY. I once had a question about carpentry and decided to asked the guys at CT. They were very helpful, although I didn't ask anything stupid. I made my mind I was going to get banned that day depending on the responses.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Painter4aDay said:


> The problem I see with Paint Talk, is the fact that it is “over saturated” with moderators and mods that are over 50 y/o. I mean really, why is there 7 moderators on a painters forum. Is this really necessary? I mean, 2 mods can’t do the job? Do we need a baby sitter here 24/7? The members can’t self moderate? IMO - these older mods are extremely conservative, treating this web site like it is the “work place” and are quick to relinquish a members free speech and liberties, when they so desire. Well, it’s not the “work place”, its an internet forum. Me myself, I don’t believe in taking away a persons liberties. Yes, I know this is a private site, but that is all the more reason to let free speech run it’s course.
> 
> As soon as a member doesn’t agree with the majority, they are called a troll.
> Sure, lets have a place that stifles free speech, every time a member disagrees. Why don’t we all just pat each other on the backs, and agree when we really don’t?
> ...


Welcome back AJ!

Personally I would rather see 7 mods that have to do little rather than 2 mods that are so busy dealing with the petty things that they are too busy to enjoy the forum like the rest of the members. 

If there is a problem with the mods then a member should report the post and contact the admins.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Gough said:


> All right, a BBQ flame war! That's something I can get behind, if only for the photos.
> 
> I have very catholic (small "c") taste in BBQ: Texas, Memphis Wet/Memphis Dry, Kansas City, Santa Maria, eastern North Caroline, southern North Carolina, whatever, I'm down with all of it.
> 
> Just remember, BBQ is a noun, not a verb! Yeah, I'm looking at you guys in the Northeast.


I heard Sugar's Carolina Sauce is good and this is a replication of it.

2 quarts cider vinegar
1/4 cup salt
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
3 tablespoons red pepper flakes
1 cup light brown sugar
2 tablespoon hot pepper sauce
In a large bowl, mix together cider vinegar, salt, cayenne pepper, red pepper flakes, light brown sugar, and hot pepper sauce. Stir until salt and brown sugar have dissolved. Cover, and let stand at least 3 hours before using as a basting sauce or serving on meat.

I added 3 cups of ketchup and put on the heat for a boil, then simmer for 3 hours. I served the sauce on the side as ot got some heat to it. If you ate the ribs with out sauce it was a sweet with some heat on the back end. The sauce adds much more heat. The next one I make I will back off 1 quart of Apple Cider


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Sadly, the PT "Ignore" feature is a highly under utilized tool.


Some folks were touting "self-moderating" in the last few days. The self control of just ignoring someone is very efficient. And it is helpful just in case that certain special someone says something pertinent and helpful. I'm not a fan of throwing out the baby with the bath water.

We are all professionals and we should be quite good at self control. We should try to employ the same filters on our words and behavior as we do while in someone else's home.

Sure, not one of is super human, but we can at least try to just say no to letting others bother or bait us. After all, if you dislike or disrespect someone, why make him/her feel important by paying him/her any attention ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Weed burner.


When I go to clear out the hut I think I will need to burn a lot of weed. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> When I go to clear out the hut I think I will need to burn a lot of weed. :whistling2:


Is that the SR theory of landscaping ?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I heard Sugar's Carolina Sauce is good and this is a replication of it.
> 
> 2 quarts cider vinegar
> 1/4 cup salt
> ...


Interesting. The original recipe looks like a version of the Eastern NC recipe. The simplest of which is just vinegar and red pepper flakes.

Adding the ketchup takes it west of Raleigh, where tomatoes get added. As you get down toward SC, mustard becomes part of the mix.

Dang, now I'm just hungry. Fortunately, we discovered a place less than an hour away that does pretty good ribs and we can stop there on Thursday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Is that the SR theory of landscaping ?


I think so, I figure if it helps him any time it will help me through the tough task of the cleaning I have to do to find all my stuff thats buried.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Gough said:


> Interesting. The original recipe looks like a version of the Eastern NC recipe. The simplest of which is just vinegar and red pepper flakes.
> 
> Adding the ketchup takes it west of Raleigh, where tomatoes get added. As you get down toward SC, mustard becomes part of the mix.
> 
> Dang, now I'm just hungry. Fortunately, we discovered a place less than an hour away that does pretty good ribs and we can stop there on Thursday.:thumbsup:


Yup, its simple. It is my 1st sauce I made. Now I'm tweaking it to my liking. I package up my ribs, enough for a meal for 3. I just pop it in a pan of water, bring to boil, simmer until ribs are good and warmed up. This doesn't cook the meat, just heats it up. I done this with chicken, prime rib, pulled pork, and ham. It has that off the grill tastes. I have smoked pulled pork, ham and shredded chicken and now ribs in the freezer for future dinners










My next ribs dinner will be ready before you sit down to order. Ummm good stuff


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Yup, its simple. It is my 1st sauce I made. Now I'm tweaking it to my liking. I package up my ribs, enough for a meal for 3. I just pop it in a pan of water, bring to boil, simmer until ribs are good and warmed up. This doesn't cook the meat, just heats it up. I done this with chicken, prime rib, pulled pork, and ham. It has that off the grill tastes. I have smoked pulled pork, ham and shredded chicken and now ribs in the freezer for future dinners My next ribs dinner will be ready before you sit down to order. Ummm good stuff


G'day EP

I do the same vaccy my Meat : ) and agree it still taste like it's straight of the grill


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

daArch said:


> Some folks were touting "self-moderating" in the last few days. The self control of just ignoring someone is very efficient. And it is helpful just in case that certain special someone says something pertinent and helpful. I'm not a fan of throwing out the baby with the bath water.
> 
> We are all professionals and we should be quite good at self control. We should try to employ the same filters on our words and behavior as we do while in someone else's home.
> 
> Sure, not one of is super human, but we can at least try to just say no to letting others bother or bait us. After all, if you dislike or disrespect someone, why make him/her feel important by paying him/her any attention ?


I dont know about "in someone else house" depends who I guess.....but this is the most censored my language ever gets.....my face book.....in front of my 75 year old grandma....my employees. ..sales people....general contractors.....I mean the list goes on......my language is....well...its not paint talk censorship. ....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I think so, I figure if it helps him any time it will help me through the tough task of the cleaning I have to do to find all my stuff thats buried.


I wouldn't

It makes tough tasks more interesting and more difficult at the same time.

My guess is you'd spend the first hour trying to figure out why you put valuables in a tent in your backyard in the first place.

After that you'd be trying to figure out how come digging around in the snow is making your hands feel funny.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gough said:


> Weed burner.


Steve Richards?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> I would like to make a observation. since we got new admins who have become thread lock happy, and have driven all the trolls away because of it this place is no longer very entertaining. As such has become rather dull and has made me pick up new hobbies such as reading and doing other exciting retired activities.


Back to the original premise of this thread, if I may. 
It's been kind of a hellish 2 weeks now, trying to finish up the 2 remodels we've been working simultaneously. As per normal, all is a rush now. HO's are stressed, GC is stressed and kinda like the plumbing thing, "_stress _ runs downhill".
Cabinet maker finished out last Thursday on the natural finish maple cabs, so I got in Friday to lacquer those (floor finisher coming in Tuesday), went back Saturday morning to rehang the cab doors and get my "Schmidt-Rack" and move it to my garage so I could spray the 
PC water borne/alkyd on the various cab doors, shelves, drawer fronts and boxes, glass stops, etc. for the other job that were late being made. Got that done Saturday afternoon and Sunday. Delivered those this morning.

Now, this is all normal, day-to-day stuff for those in this business. I'm no exception. Hang on guys, I have a point here!

Every evening I log in here at PT and get a chuckle and share the gripes of those who do what I do. It helps to bleed off the stress. Plus there are grilling tips galore!

Now comes Northwest-painter to say it's dull because we don't entertain threads about painting _wood_ baseboards. He's been driven to_ reading_ in his retirement. 

Gadzooks, NWP. You should be thanking PT, not bitching.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

good perspective, but the THANKS button was hit primary for using the word "Gadzooks" :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> good perspective, but the THANKS button was hit primary for using the word "Gadzooks" :thumbsup:


Old fart.:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Old fart.:yes:


called a lady to set up an estimate today.

just by our discussion of where she lived and landmarks (no longer there) I realized how much fun it was to talk to someone of my era, who remembered stuff from the 50's and 60's. The kicker was when she mentioned that across the street was a "grassy knoll" . We both snickered.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> called a lady to set up an estimate today.
> 
> just by our discussion of where she lived and landmarks (no longer there) I realized how much fun it was to talk to someone of my era, who remembered stuff from the 50's and 60's. The kicker was when she mentioned that across the street was a "grassy knoll" . We both snickered.


Having been born in the latter half of the Baby Boom generation, I miss not having that connection with my not so older peers. It's like I'm literally the little brother who's memories of that era, are influenced by the experience of those who were more cognizant from the affects of the times.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Back to the original premise of this thread, if I may.
> Now, this is all normal, day-to-day stuff for those in this business. I'm no exception. Hang on guys, I have a point here!
> 
> Every evening I log in here at PT and get a chuckle and share the gripes of those who do what I do. It helps to bleed off the stress. Plus there are grilling tips galore!
> ...


Yeah, I don't like to talk about work much either.
I don't know everything about painting, but if I have a specific question, I'll search here or Google it. (Google usually sends me back here anyhow).
By the time I got my first computer, I'd already been in business for almost 20 years.

What'd I do before that? 

I mostly figured stuff out for myself.... using the TEH method (Trial, Error, Hack).

I don't like to talk about painting baseboards. I don't enjoy thinking about it much either.



CApainter said:


> Having been born in the latter half of the Baby Boom generation, I miss not having that connection with my not so older peers. It's like I'm literally the little brother who's memories of that era, are influenced by the experience of those who were more cognizant from the affects of the times.


My brother is 4 years older. I grew up listening to his records, wearing his clothes, and driving cars that he was finished with.
I even dated one of his old girlfriends for awhile.
How he turned out to be a cop, and me a weed burner, I have no idea.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> My brother is 4 years older. I grew up listening to his records, wearing his clothes, and driving cars that he was finished with.
> I even dated one of his old girlfriends for awhile.
> How he turned out to be a cop, and me a weed burner, I have no idea.


My surviving brother is only 16 mo older than I, I also got many of his hand-me-downs (except gf's), and look at us. I'm totally normal and he's just out there :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Yeah, I don't like to talk about work much either.
> I don't know everything about painting, but if I have a specific question, I'll search here or Google it. (Google usually sends me back here anyhow).
> By the time I got my first computer, I'd already been in business for almost 20 years.
> 
> ...



Steve - You simply found your niche and filled it. :yes:

And cops burn weed too - the only difference is it was once _your_ weed.


----------

